# Suitable Fish along-side Green Tiger Barbs?



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

I was just curious to what combination of fish I could put in with my Green Tiger Barbs.

(I wanted other similar sized fish).

I haven't really began to research compatibility yet, and I've found more often than ever that experience > textual based resources. 
- However that being said, I do intent to research myself, but this Forum is currently my first stop choice as there is quite alot of knowledge base from Forum-goers.

I currently have 5 Green Tiger Barbs (Juveniles), and was hoping to get some Cardinal Tetras (Although I'm not entirely sure how safe or stress-free they will be with Barbs being so aggressively natured as they are, but if the Tetras are going to be stressed out, or harmed, I wont be adding them, or any other fish that would feel the same way as a result).

I was thinking about adding the following fish, but I am not 100% on the Barb~"X" compatibility:

*'Normal' Tiger Barbs. (Of course these will be perfectly fine with the Green Tiger Barbs, as they are known to Shoal together).

2 Dwarf/Honey Gourami, 1 Male, 1 Female. (Not both species, just one or the other).

Cardinal Tetras (Large school, not sure on exact numbers yet, most likely 6+ at least).

Cherry Barbs (I wasnt entirely sure on these as they are the more docile Barb Species, and might feel threatened with more aggressive Barb Species).

Red/Black Phantom Tetras (6+) (Yet again, not both Species, just one or the other).

Albino/Leopard Corydoras (4+) - (Not both Species, just one or the other).*



If you have any advice on what other fish would be suitable other than those stated, it would be appreciated 
(If possible, a Fish-Tag would be nice too, just for information/viewing pleasure/simplicity).

Tetras, Barbs, Rainbowfish, Gourami's, Loaches, Pleco's, Corydoras, etc are just a number of other fish that crossed my mind.

(Nothing with fancy-fins as Barbs have the tendency to 'Fin-Nip').

- Thanks!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've got green tiger barbs, boesmani rainbow fish, platys, corys, and pristella tetras in my community tank. 

I don't have any agression in the tank because i've got a good number of each in there. 7 barbs, 6 rainbows, 9 corys, 5 pristella, 7 platy. Nothing in my community tank has long fins. so that helps too.

I had 8 or more of each but had a mysterious well water issue a few months back and lost some fish  Prior to that, these fish have been around for a little over two years now.

Good luck with your stocking.


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the fast response, it was quite informative, so you wouldn't see a problem with me getting any of the Fish I stated in the OP along side Barbs?

- P.S. - If anyone could recommend me a a medium sized Pleco, that would be great.
(Roughly looking for one around 5 Inches once fully grown).


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

Also, I've just fed my Green Tiger Barbs 3-4 Boiled peas shortly after introducing them to my tank (I have 5 juvenile Green Tiger Barbs currently, as stated previously in the OP). 
(I've taken the skins off and crushed them up roughly between my fingers before placing them in to the tank).

Now they seem to be swimming with their noses down (And have been doing so for some time now, 1-2 hours), could this just be a case of indigestion?
I was told peas are good for the fishes digestion tract, so I'm presuming this is just the fish having a little un-comfort before the peas 'do their work', since I doubt the shop ever fed them foods to help with digestion (Peas, speciality foods, etc). - Since they are newly brought fish too.

- Thanks.


----------



## Varkolak (Jun 9, 2012)

Corys, Cherry, and tiger are fine
Very iffy on the phantom tetras
No cardinal tetras - they will die 

I love my honey gourami so much and honestly think they are active enough to handle the barbs ( Main reason most will say no is they are a docile slow swimming fish) but if the tank isn't well planted I don't see them doing well competing for food as they are very timid and small so overall a give them a not compatible unless you can provide large and planted

Australian rainbows will do great and provide a nice large center fish, Dojo loaches are fine if you don't keep your heater on the high end of the heat range. Not a fan of most tetras , gold and odessa barbs will go well if you wanted an all barb mid range.

As for gouramis its a risk but I think that a three spot gourami would be fine - I've had them with cichlids and jack Dempseys in my ignorance years ago and they are large enough to compete for food and not be messed with


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

The barbs will chill out with noses down occasionally. Especially at night with the lights out. 

As for peas, unless you think they're constipated, there's no need to feed them but it won't hurt them either. A good quality flake food daily, frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms a few times a week, and the occasional fresh veggie (zucchini, cucumber) slice will keep them happy and healthy.


----------



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

Romad said:


> The barbs will chill out with noses down occasionally. Especially at night with the lights out.
> 
> As for peas, unless you think they're constipated, there's no need to feed them but it won't hurt them either. A good quality flake food daily, frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms a few times a week, and the occasional fresh veggie (zucchini, cucumber) slice will keep them happy and healthy.


I have some Nutrafin Flake food.
Frozen Bloodworms (They are Gamma radiated for safety/purity)
I also have some Hikari speciality foods specially designed for Barbs, Tetras, Guppies and other small fish.

After I've let them go without food for a while, I'll be alternating their diet every 2-3 days with the previously stated foods.

- The Barbs have stopped swimming nose down now, so I presume it was due to indigestion, so I'll be leaving them without food until tomorrow morning, so they have chance to digest and get hungry.
(It was Friday mid day when I fed them peas and will be Sunday morning, first thing when I feed them again next).


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

You have some compatibility issues, but one factor that impacts this is the tank size (volume but also importantly length) and this is not indicated.

Tiger Barb and the Green form will be fine together. But, this fish has a tendency to fin nip, so it should never be in with slow sedate fish or those with long fins. While nipping may or may not occur, the risk is guaranteed and this affects the other fish regardless. So gourami are not compatible. The phantom tetra are in much the same boat here, so I would not combine these.

No mention is made of water parameters, meaning GH (general hardness) and pH, and this affects fish to varying degrees depending upon species and the parameters. You might want to check our info in the fish profiles, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top, for the species you have/want to see how compatible they are and if any need special water. For instance, your cardinal tetra will not last in hard basic water.

Depending upon tank size, some of the groups could be increased. More is always better with shoaling fish, provided space is available. I can't say more on this until I know the tank size, as the Tigers have quite an impact on this too.

Quick comment on foods. Prepared flake and pellet foods (and sinking for substrate feeders like corys) are good nutritional value these days, but it is good to have a variety. I use 3 or 4 different types just for variety for the fish (they do have preferences) and to ensure solid nutrition. One should be vegetable-based (spirulina, kelp type). Frozen bloodworms should be a treat, once or at most twice a week, not more as they are high in protein and fat.

Byron.


----------

